# No title - just another blog



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, I completed my single movement work for clarinet and piano. And, as is usually the case with most of us composers, I'm happy with the results. (Sometimes reality sets in later that it's not that great a piece, but rarely when a composer is first done with it). It's over 11 minutes long. I got a clarinet professor in California to agree to take a look at it, but I really wrote it way in advance of a call for scores that I know will take place with the person in charge being a clarinetist. I am currently creating an orchestration of the piano part and that will occupy me for the next month or so.

The orchestra that played my miniatures last month (available to hear here at TC on Today's Composers forum) did a fine job. The first one was held in a college auditorium and over 350 folks attended. I took my bows from my seat. The staff asked me to be in the lobby during intermission to Meet & Greet anyone interested. It felt a bit weird to do so, but a few audience members and orchestra players came by. The second was held in a very large, former church turned auditorium. My guess that 450 people were there and this time I took my bows from the stage. This performance was not as good as the first and therefore ironically it was videotaped and now is on Youtube....sigh. (well, at least I can watch myself taking my bows any time I want to relive the event...LOL!). The Meet & Greet this time was much more larger in numbers and enthusiasm and I actually signed some autographs...woohoo, I'm famous...LOL! The final performance was in a very large standard modern concert hall but only about 300 were in the audience and for sure this performance was the best one. Stage bows happened again. The Meet & Greet was a blast...too bad for the folks that got my autograph as my cursive writing stinks. In the end it was a "Bucket List" event in my life.


----------

